# Outlet location for washing machine



## mgoblue (Jan 28, 2004)

Is there an NEC requirement for the location or accessibility of the outlet for a washing machine? I've reviewed the NEC code (section 210 I believe) and it's not quite clear to me. First it seems to say that the outlet for a cord & plug appliance must be accessible, but then it goes on to say that if it isn't accessible, it needs to satisfy a different section of the code.

I'm installing a countertop over a front load washer and (gas) dryer and I'd like to add an outlet below the countertop so that the washer and dryer electrical cords are out-of-view. Currently, the outlet is above the hot and cold water pipes that feed the washing machine. Consequently, the outlet is higher than my planned countertop height. If I must continue to use that outlet, I'll have to cut a hole in the countertop and add a grommet.

This is in a dedicated main floor laundry room in a single family dwelling in Michigan.

Thank you,
Mark (new diy member and first post)


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

it's an early morning (in my head anyway) and the code sections you refer to elude me. Any chance you can cite the sections you are speaking of?


btw: welcome aboard the board. Where-a-bouts in Michigan are you from? We have several members, including myself, in Michigan.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Acessible according to the NEC is different than Websters defines it. NEC accesible means not having to remove building finishes nor permanently closed in by building finishes. The washer is not permanant.

The NEC does have a requirement that the receptacle be located within 6' of the intended location of the machine.

Are the hoses coming up thru the countertop?


----------



## mgoblue (Jan 28, 2004)

nap and Jim,

Thanks for the quick replies.

nap, the applicable code that is (or was) unclear to me is below. (I live in Rochester.)

Jim, thanks for clarifying the NEC definition of accessible. So by that definition, the washer is *not* considered permanent and an "out-of-view" receptacle is still considered accessible. Is this correct?

The 6' rqmt is no problem.

I did not plan to bring the water hoses thru the countertop. I was actually thinking of having the countertop on some type of rollers or slide system to access the hot/cold shutoffs. Any idea if this violates a plumbing code?

422.33 Disconnection of Cord-and-Plug-Connected
Appliances.
(A) Separable Connector or an Attachment Plug and
Receptacle. For cord-and-plug-connected appliances, an
accessible separable connector or an accessible plug and
receptacle shall be permitted to serve as the disconnecting
means. Where the separable connector or plug and
receptacle are not accessible, cord-and-plug-connected
appliances shall be provided with disconnecting means in​accordance with 422.31.

422.31 Disconnection of Permanently Connected Appliances.
(A) Rated at Not Over 300 Volt-Amperes or Horsepower. For permanently connected appliances rated at not over 300 volt-amperes or hp, the branch-circuit overcurrent device shall be permitted to serve as the disconnecting means.
(B) Appliances Rated Over 300 Volt-Amperes or Horsepower. For permanently connected appliances rated over 300 volt-amperes or hp, the branch-circuit switch or circuit breaker shall be permitted to serve as the disconnecting means where the switch or circuit breaker is within sight from the appliance or is capable of being locked in the open position. The provision for locking or adding a lock to the disconnecting means shall be installed on or at the switch or circuit breaker used as the disconnecting means and shall remain in place with or without the lock installed.

Also, do you know if a typical non-commercial washing machine over or under 300 Volt-Amperes?

Thanks again! I like this site already!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the permanently connected does not apply because it is cord and plug connected. Permanently refers to hardwired appliances.

the plug serves as the disconnect in your case.



the washer recep in the case of a washer is considered accessible even if below the counter. It appears you have a code book available. If so, look up "accessible" in section 100 definitions. That will belay your concerns.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Let me add the other thing about the landruy room { Nap check that part to be sure it is legit in your state due I know the OP is the same state as you are }

Per modern code the landury room it have to be on 20 amp circuit that serve the recetaples nothing else out of that room and I am pretty sure you will have to use the GFCI as well 

Merci,Marc


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

markinmich said:


> Is there an NEC requirement for the location or accessibility of the outlet for a washing machine? I've reviewed the NEC code (section 210 I believe) and it's not quite clear to me. First it seems to say that the outlet for a cord & plug appliance must be accessible, but then it goes on to say that if it isn't accessible, it needs to satisfy a different section of the code.
> 
> I'm installing a countertop over a front load washer and (gas) dryer and I'd like to add an outlet below the countertop so that the washer and dryer electrical cords are out-of-view. Currently, the outlet is above the hot and cold water pipes that feed the washing machine. Consequently, the outlet is higher than my planned countertop height. If I must continue to use that outlet, I'll have to cut a hole in the countertop and add a grommet.
> 
> ...


An outlet behind (non-fixed) movable appliances is considered "ACCESSIBLE" in terms of the NEC. Even splice boxes inside a drop ceiling with removable tiles IS considered accessible in the eyes of the NEC (of course not in a physical sense...) (No matter what) Don't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

The code requires a plug for the washer, it does not care if you mount it at ~48in or if you mount it on the floor just as long as it is there. 

volt-amps = fancy term for watts
Most likely -read garentteed you areover 300watts which is about 2.5 amps


so to sum it up just install the plug below countertop, and you will be fine. Same would go for an electric dryer. Can't answer aboout the plumbing tho.


And so it goes, R


----------



## mgoblue (Jan 28, 2004)

To all, thanks so much for sharing your knowledge and expertise!

Another question: I understand that the NEC is the national code, but does anyone know how the code system segments from there? State code?, County code?, City code?, Subdivision code?.

nap, thanks for referring me to section 100 (Definitions). It is interesting to note that there is a definition for "accessible" and another definition for "readily accessible".

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

markinmich said:


> nap, thanks for referring me to section 100 (Definitions). It is interesting to note that there is a definition for "accessible" and another definition for "readily accessible".


Ya, don't ya love it?

In Michigan, they accept the national code with a few alterations. That would be these:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...e_rules_part8_2008_print_version_295688_7.pdf

If you go down to section 801 it explains what was excepted out of the NEC and the rest of the rules implemented in this new code cycle.

I believe there are a few municipalities that do have their own version of the code although not positive of it. I don't deal with any of them being in SW Mi so I cannot say with certainty one way or the other.


BTW: 2008 NEC (with exceptions and other items in Part 8 rules) is in effect starting in December in MI (at least that is what the electrical and building inspectors from my area have told me)


Marc. I did not find anything about a 20 amp circuit being required for the washing machine. That rule does sound familiar somewhere along the line but I cannot find support for it yet.


One thing you need to take note of concerning the recep. I have had different inspectors require different things

1. it does not have to be GFCI because it is dedicated. (if I remember the code section correctly)
2. to qualify for dedicated, (and this is where the different inspectors allow a couple different things) the recep cannot be a duplex but must be a single recep.

That may be where the dedicated circuit Marc and I are thinking of comes in to play. The recep AND circuit must be dedicated for it to not be GFCI.

Now, I have had inspectors allow a duplex as long as it is behind the washer. I have also had inspectors allow you to split the duplex and leave 1 recep NON-FUNCTIONAL and thereby making, effectively, a single recep.

or, of course you can put in a single recep but they usually several times that of a typical recep and many people don't like spending the extra dollars.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The requirement for the 20 amp laundry circuit is located in Article 210.11(C)(2).


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> The requirement for the 20 amp laundry circuit is located in Article 210.11(C)(2).



yep, right where it's supposed to be. thanks for finding that Jim.


and yes, it states a dedicated circuit and yep, it's a 20 amp circuit.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> The code requires a plug for the washer,


Actually it does not require a "plug" for the washer, it requires at least one 120v-20a receptacle for the laundry.

Small details I know, but accuracy of information is important. :thumbsup:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Actually it does not require a "plug" for the washer, it requires at least one 120v-20a circuit for the laundry.
> 
> Small details I know, but accuracy of information is important. :thumbsup:


Fixed that for you. If we're gonna be accurate, we should be _accurate. _


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

EBFD6 said:


> Fixed that for you. If we're gonna be accurate, we should be _accurate. _


No, receptacle WAS accurate. I guess "receptacle & circuit" would have been most accurate. 


_
*210.52 Dwelling Unit Receptacle Outlets.
(F) Laundry Areas.* In dwelling units, at least one receptacle outlet shall be installed for the laundry._


And yes, the required receptacle must be on a 20A "laundry" circuit, which is 210.11(C)(2).
_
*(2) Laundry Branch Circuits.* In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least one additional 20-ampere branch circuit shall be provided to supply the laundry receptacle outlet(s) required by 210.52(F). This circuit shall have no other outlets._


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> No, receptacle WAS accurate. I guess "receptacle & circuit" would have been most accurate.
> 
> 
> _
> ...



.

petey, you know they are going to put a 15 amp recep there though. I don't ever remember seeing a residential washer with a 20 amp plug on it.

So, I would go with:

20 amp circuit with an appropriate receptacle.:whistling2:


btw: I think we need a "beating a dead horse" emoticon.:wink:


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

nap said:


> .
> 
> petey, you know they are going to put a 15 amp recep there though. I don't ever remember seeing a residential washer with a 20 amp plug on it.
> 
> ...


I can picture that, but it won't be a pretty sight. (A Cowboy sitting on a tilting horse, beating it to go faster...) (No matter what) Don't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

When I moved in there was a "laundry" circuit - 20a
Washing machine & sump pump that I could see (both new)
We added a dehumidifier (rarely used), 11 cu ft freezer & a sm dorm fridge to the other side of the room
Yeah...they were all on the same circuit...wife eventually kicked off the breaker...actually the GFCI now that I think of it....:huh:
I added a dedicated circuit for the freezer & sm fridge (both new)

Now I'm wondering why the GFCI kicked out instead of the breaker
I did replace the sump pump = possibly the old one caused the tripping


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> When I moved in there was a "laundry" circuit - 20a
> Washing machine & sump pump that I could see (both new)
> We added a dehumidifier (rarely used), 11 cu ft freezer & a sm dorm fridge to the other side of the room
> Yeah...they were all on the same circuit...wife eventually kicked off the breaker...actually the GFCI now that I think of it....:huh:
> ...


It's hilarious. Thanx!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I added a dedicated circuit for the freezer & sm fridge (both new)
> 
> Now I'm wondering why the GFCI kicked out instead of the breaker
> I did replace the sump pump = possibly the old one caused the tripping


a breaker trips on overload. A GFCI trips on unbalanced current flow between the hot and neutral conductors (at least with a 120 volt circuit). If there was leakage current exceeding the 3 mA a GFCI is set for, you could trip a GFCI and not a breaker. Motors do have that problem sometimes, some types of motors more than others.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah - I'm thinking it was the old sump pump motor
It's funny (not) that it never occured to me at the time 
I did replace trhe sump around the same time I ran the new circuit
As far as I know it has never tripped since
But the wife knows where the GFCI is located, so I'm going to need to check with her to make sure she hasn't had to reset it

Dorm fridge is no longer in use
But no way I'm moving the sump pump to the freezer circuit
Since the garage went in & new drainage the sump has not gone on in over a year now
I did test it - still working


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Not to beat the dead horse, but a recepticle outlet can be a duplex or a single and mean the same thing.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Not to beat the dead horse, but a recepticle outlet can be a duplex or a single and mean the same thing.





> posted by nap
> 20 amp circuit with an *appropriate receptacle*.


got it covered jb:thumbup:

as I stated previously, most of the inspectors around here generally require the washing recep to be a single but some of the Nazis..I mean inspectors allow a duplex if one half is made non-functional.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't see how they could stretch to require a dedicated single receptacle
What if you have a washing machine & gas dryer ?
Dryer requires an outlet to plug into


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

To require a single receptacle for the "laundry" circuit is a gross misinterpretation of the code. 
You can have twenty duplex receptacles on the _one_ "laundry" circuit if you want.
210.52(F) & 210.11(C)(2) _specifically_ allow more than one "receptacle outlet".


For the record, I did not say that a 20A receptacle was required. Just that a receptacle and 20A circuit was required.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> To require a single receptacle for the "laundry" circuit is a gross misinterpretation of the code.
> You can have twenty duplex receptacles on the _one_ "laundry" circuit if you want.
> 210.52(F) & 210.11(C)(2) _specifically_ allow more than one "receptacle outlet".
> 
> ...


210.11(C)(2) states that no other receps shall be on the laundry branch circuits and 210.8(A)(5) exception 2 to (5) allows that recep specifically for the washer to not be gfci if the laundry room is in the basement.. the single or one duplex was not because of the dedicated branch circuit limitation but to avoid the need for a GFCI. That is why the single recep but you can also have a duplex IF something is plugged into it that falls under the same exception.



. Sorry about the confusion. It was straight in my head. I thought you guys could read minds:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Ahhh...that makes sense then. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Avoiding the GFCI is due to false trips?
Just wondering if the washer has caused ours to false trip when there was already a heavy load on the line
I have verything in our basement GFCI protected with 2 exceptions:
Light in the utility room has a outlet built in
Outlet in the utility room w/FIOS gear & router taking both outlets

Wife says the GFCI has not kicked off since I ran the dedicated circuit for the freezer & sm fridge


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> =Scuba_Dave;359632]Avoiding the GFCI is due to false trips?


 yes.



> Just wondering if the washer has caused ours to false trip when there was already a heavy load on the line


the load on the line shouldn't make any diff. It really is a comparison between the hot and neutral conductors. It has nothing to do with load.




> I have verything in our basement GFCI protected with 2 exceptions:
> Light in the utility room has a outlet built in
> Outlet in the utility room w/FIOS gear & router taking both outlets


if those are in finished areas of the basement, you are fine. If they are in unfinished areas, it sounds like they are improper.





> Wife says the GFCI has not kicked off since I ran the dedicated circuit for the freezer & sm fridge


and I would never run a fridge or freezer from a GFCI. to much chance of spoiled food and you have the exception to not have to use one anyway.


----------



## highflyer (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a related question. I am doing the same in our laundry room . - Is the any requirement with respect to the plug height and the water height, i.e. does it matter if the plug is below the water connections or not?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Doesn't matter. 

It's best to start a new thread in the future...especially when the thread is 4 years old.  :thumbsup:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

highflyer said:


> I have a related question. I am doing the same in our laundry room . - Is the any requirement with respect to the plug height and the water height, i.e. does it matter if the plug is below the water connections or not?


no!!!


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

:huh:

That's a new one on me (which isn't hard to believe). So it can't be lower than the water lines??

EDIT: Wait....you're answering the exact question "does it matter"..."no!!!". OK :thumbsup:

If that's what you meant then ignore what I said, lol.


----------

